# Treats?



## alib (Nov 26, 2013)

What treats do your chihuahuas like? Our baby is five months old. He doesn't seem to like the treats we have tried so far (fruitables soft treats, Cesar softies).


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

My Lilo isn't a big fan of commercial dog treats. I tried some at the start, but she wasn't very impressed so I give her natural things like boiled meat, cheese, carrots, bits of fruits, yoghurt, etc. Basically any tasty real human foods that dogs can eat.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Dried liver is a huge favourite here for a training treat. For more of a chew treat we give dried tripe, bully sticks, trachea rings, cows ears, paddywack etc


----------

